# My Pygo/Serra Tank (No Substrate)



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Enjoy!

Can you spot the serras?

Note: The smallest pygo is 5". Largest is the piraya pushing 11".


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

overstocked but still frickin awesome. I think I can spot 2 serras...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

speechless


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

tank size? and dimension? also what/how many p's are there??


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah its overstock as hell. Dont really recommend this setup unless you've got good filtration and keep up on waterchanges. I do at least two 30-40 % every week to reduce nitrate.

My direction towards no substrate was to help keep my nitrates in control. Trying to vacuum debrie in 1" gravel was always a loosing battle. The pygos would stir things up as soon as I stuck the python in the tank.

Good catch t_h_e_s_a_c_k!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

kouma said:


> tank size? and dimension? also what/how many p's are there??


 Straight up 125 gal. 6'x18"

How many? I would say over 20.

Again I dont recommend this setup unless you can provide adequate filtration and keep up on water changes.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

WOW!!! Few questions for you?? How long have you had that set up like that and any deaths? What size tank? Looks awesome!! I count 24-25 fish I see you follow the one fish per 7-8 gallon rule :laugh:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

damn Arnold that looks just fricken sweet







hope the lil dudes stay cool


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I added 5 natts just the other day but before I added them I fed them well. One was a smaller 5" natt with a nice red belly. They made dinner out of him. The next day all I found was his head and a small portion of his belly. Other than that no.

Ive had this setup for a couple years (either to add or take away a few). Just recently decided to go no substarte to control high nitrate levels and fight the loosing substrate vacuum battles.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

NIKE said:


> damn Arnold that looks just fricken sweet :nod: hope the lil dudes stay cool


 Yeah me too. Its a wild caught red. One of its captive tank mate was not so lucky when they were recently introduced.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

6' x 18 that very small foot print for your shoal..hmm I gave my rhom 4' x 18 just for him..

which is better in your opinion (nevermind nitrates and filtiration) overstock or understock.

Also what kind of serras you got in there? and are you rich?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks awesome but I would never do that. Too many fish in one tank. How much does it cost you in food per week?

Joe


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Killer shoal


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW..... ima go cry in envy now.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

I bet that's a hefty feeding bill too!


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I am in awe.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

That is a beautiful thing.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL....ansd i thought my 100 g with 15 mix pygos were overstocked...BEAUTIFUL arnold..just BEAUTIFUL..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is the single most overstocked p-tank I have ever seen in my life. There are literally wall to wall piranha in there. They are all amazing looking but damn . . .


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

holy sh*t that's what i call overstocked damn


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice arnold! Good work bro


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

Look like S.Geryi are the true shoaling serras!!!!









Correct me if I'm wrong. Are those to serras S. Geryi?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

kouma said:


> 6' x 18 that very small foot print for your shoal..hmm I gave my rhom 4' x 18 just for him..
> 
> which is better in your opinion (nevermind nitrates and filtiration) overstock or understock.
> 
> Also what kind of serras you got in there? and are you rich?


 For pygos I prefer to overstock only at 5" or above. For serras I have not really tried overstocking the most I have tried was 8 spilos in a 125 which ended with only 3 left.

they are Geryi. They hold they're own. Once and a while ill have a red with a nice geryi mouth size chunk taken out. But nothing it cant regenerate.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Truely one overstocked tank. Would have preferred to place these guys in a 180 gal. But trust me they eat well and get good clean water changes. The wet/dry can handle this bioload. It was meant for greater than 200 gal tank. Its almost half the size of the tank.










I also keep a 850 GPH pump on the inside to act as current. Its next to the heater on the left side of the tank.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

sweet set up hollywood.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Very impressive!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

BTW, how often do you feed them and how much? It must be a feeding frenzy! I would love to see a vid


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

NICE , i love your fish , this makes me feel way less guilty for puttin 11 reds in my 135


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

Nucking Futs!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet Jesus, I'm speechless
















Although I don't like the look of a bare tank, I must say that is one impressive tank/shoal you got there, Arnold


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WOW! Overstocked is only a matter of how safely the fish can be kept. Hollywood is one of the premier piranha owners in the country so I am sure they are getting the best care, and exploring the bleeding edges of this hobby for us....

woah


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

im interested as to how much he feeds and how much his food bill is , i would also like to know what he uses as his staple food


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

What a display. awesome.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

micus said:


> im interested as to how much he feeds and how much his food bill is , i would also like to know what he uses as his staple food


 I buy $10.00 worth of catfish fillets @ $1.68/lb. Between all my tanks that last me close to 2 weeks. Feeding schedule is everyother day to every third day. I try to feed at least twice a week. If I feed more frequently I feed small portions.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > im interested as to how much he feeds and how much his food bill is , i would also like to know what he uses as his staple food
> ...


 Hollywood, my friend wanted to ask you a question. He is in college and he does not have a lot of money. But he was wondering how many red belly piranhas can he put in a 20 gallon for a while? He wants to get them them like an inch in size and he wants them in the tank for a while until he graduates in about two years.

I told him not to do it but he wants piranhas.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

20g is to small there gonna end up killing each other


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wood,






















Man I am speechless............That is an Awesome display of fish you have .......
they all look sweet.............The Geryi is awesome ...........I am conteplating adding one to my shoal .......there is one in my neighborhood that im gonna check on .....
actually 2 of them ........








Your Piraya are amazing........








Keep up the great work Arnold..........









Any probs with the Geryi and attacks on the other pygos? or vice versa....
what is his temp. like?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

wow


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I just added 5 7-8" ternetzi more pics tonight.









On another note I recently purchased 4 7-8" piraya from wifesnaggingboutfish and kept them in a 100 gal. Unfortunately they decided to make meal out of the most colorful one in the group. Nothing I could have done would have prevented this from occurring. They were fed well. They just decided that it was time to eliminate. Oh well. Should have kept them in the 125 with the rest.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wood, you crazy u case! I would have done i same though so i cant balme you. Hwo big is your tank again... after seeing a sight like that makes me wanna go back to Ps. Are they still skittish at that many ps and at that size. I had 24 baby rbs at 3-4" one time and they were still very skittish.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

very nice


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I dont see any pics







why did you edit them out?


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

W O W very very nice well done what a set up i thought there would be a war goin on in there but they all look sweet .......impressed


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The 3 large piraya when kept in a 90 gal tank were always at each others throats. Its been over a month since they've been together in this tank and they have yet to cause any harm to each other or to the rest of the shoal. My next plan is to introduce 3 more pirayas (7"-8"). Will post pics tonight ( added 5 terns) . The 850 GPH internal pump keeps em busy.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Thats A nice P Collection You Have There


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

this is so cool

what was your return rate on this wet.dry system?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

old thread im pretty shur he dosent have the fish anymore


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

huh? i don't know but doesn't it look a little fishy? looks photochopped to me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Old Thread.


----------

